# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  مقایسه فلش با نرم افزار های دیگر

## magnetbox.ir

با سلام : 

هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک این هست که کسانی که میخوان تازه با فلش کار کنند راه رو اشتباه انتخاب نکنن

دوستان توجه کنن که نرم افزار های دیگه همه اون کارایی که فلش تکی بدوش میکشه بهترن و تخصصی تر انجام می دن.

نرم افزار فلش از لحاظ وکتور بودن و توانایی نوشن اسکریپت منحر به فرد است اما توجه کنید که نرم افزار های زیر 

تو بحث تخصصی از فلش بهترن :

1- انیمیشن :

در بحث انیمیشن شما در فلش می تونید انیمیشن های وکتور بسازی که از نظر حجم خیلی حجم کمتری 

دارن و این تا زمانی تو چشم بود که فلش تو وب جایگاه خاصی داشت .

کلا در فلش دو انیمیشن میشه ساخت : 

1- کات اوت 2- فریم انیمیشن

توضیح انیمیشن کات اوت :

شما یک کاراکتر بر می دارید و بن گذاری می کنید و شروع به حرکت دادن می کنید که نرم افزار انیمه استودیو 

خیلی بهتر از فلش هست .

توضیح فریم انیمیشن :

شما یک سری طراحی ها رو به صورت pixle وارد می کنید که می تونید او نارو trace کنید و رنگ کنید و یا تو 

یک نرم افزار دیگه رنگ کنید و در فلش جدول حرکتی اونو درست کنید که این کار رو نرم افزار های تونز و تون 

بون خیلی بهتر می تونن انجام بدن

تو بحث بازی سازی :

اینجا که کار با فلش یک حماقت است !!!! چرا چون انیجین بازی سازی یونیتی خیلی بهتر هست و در داخل

اون شما می تونید بازی دو بعدی و سه بعدی بسازید . از نظر مدیریت حافظه هم خیلی خیلی بهتر از فلش

هست .

تو بحت وب :

دیگه الان دوره html5/cc3/javascript هست و بدون نصب هیچ گونه پلاگینی راحت کار میکنن . دو بعدی و سه

بعدی .

تو بحث قفل گذاری و عدم دی کامپایل شدن :

گر چه راه کار هایی برای این موضوع در فلش هست اما QT و دلفی بیلدر خیلی بهترن

تو بحث اندروید :

اولا که یونیتی که این کار رو بهتر انجام میده و ثانیا ADT خیلی بهتر از فلش هست . یکی از ضعف های بزرگ 

فلش این هست که شما air رو embed کنید و این کار باعث میشه 12m به فایل شما اضافه بشه که تو ایران 

حجم قابل توجه ای است .

جالب تر اینه که بدونید QT  خروجی اندروید و آی او اس هم میده

تو بحث دسترسی به سیستم :

شما با دلفی بیلدر و QT هر کاری که بخواید می تونید بکنید و QT خیلی سالار تر از دلفی بیلدر هم است

اینها زبا های برنامه نویسی هستند که maya2013 با QT ساخته شده . 



از نظر من فلش فقط تو تولید محتوی آموزشی و بازی های آموزشی و برای کار هایی که کم هزینه هستن و 

یا سریع می خواید تحویل بدید  بدرد می خوره نه بیشتر . مسیر خودتون رو درست انتخاب کنید تا چند ساله 

دیگه تخصص خوبی در نرم افزار و رشته مورد علاقه خودتون پیدا کنید .

فلش در تقسیم اعشاری باگ داره . تو مدیریت حافظه باگ داره (تو سایت ادوب بچرخید تا این موضوع بهتون 

ثابت بشه) 

لطفا کارشناسا وارد این بحث بشن و از ابراز مفاهیم احساسی دوری کنید و مقایسه عقلانی کنید . 

با تشکر

----------


## amirhossein.h

راستش رو بخواید من هم تازگی ها دارم با خودم کلنجار می رم که چرا چند سال پیش فلش رو شروع کردم وبه جای اینکه برم سراغ زبون های دیگه وارد اکشن اسکریپت شدم. من فلش رو با علاقه ی خیلی بالا شروع کردم ولی الآن...

فلش یه نرم افزاره و از یه نرم افزار نباید توقع زیادی داشت به خاطر همین کسانی که که  می خوان در آینده موفق بشن باید بیخیال این فلش بشند. البته نباید از حق هم بگزریم که توی ساخت مالتی مدیا رقیب نداره ولی این موضوع مثل قطره ای مزیت در دریای عیب و نقص می مونه

در هر صورت کسی که تازه می خوان وارد وادی فلش بشه باید بهش بگم که گزینه ی مناسبی رو انتخا نکرده...

----------


## mohammad.sub7

:چشمک: دوست عزیز خیلیا هستن با همین فلش  درآمد هفته ای  چند میلیونی دارن  که با همه اون نرمافزارها شما نمیتونی اینقدر درآمد کسب کنی . ضمناً فلش یه سری باگ داره اما همینکه تا حدودی میتونه کار چند نرم افزار رو انجام بده خیلی تامل بر انگیزه. ضمناً 1 فلش کار باید بلد باشه چطوری استفاده میکنه از فلش اونوقت هفته ای چند میلیون درآمد ازش در میاره موفق باشی

----------


## Vafa-1391

بايد قبول كنيم سخنان Steve Jobs مرحوم تير خلاصي بود بر پيكر بيجان فلش :شیطان: 
روحش شاد :لبخند:

----------


## JavidFlasher

سلام علیکم
وکتور بیس بودن فلش یکی از قابلیت خوب اونه.
بیشتر خودش رو موقعی نشون میداد که صفحات وب نیازمند انیمیشن های کم حجم بودن،هیچی مثل فلش پاسخگو نبود
 که اون هم تو بعضی مواقع دردسر ساز میشه(استفاده زیاد از cpu)
برای همین stage3d api  خیلی بهبود بخشید به وضعش.الان تو فروم ها و سایت های مرجع فلش کارا خیلی کم شدن و بیشتر اونایی که هستن تو زمینه staged3d فعالیت میکنن و گیم سازی...اگه بخوایم یه گیم 3d ،مالتی پلیر،با گرافیک  بالا،تحت وب بسازیم و حجمش هم خوب باشه برای وب، بهترین گذینه فلشه...
webgl  و اینا هنوز خیلی مونده  راه براش .هر چند داره پیشرفت خوبی میکنه،دارن away3d رو براش پورت میکنن.
یکی از خوبی های فلش برای گیم اندروید و ios اینه که نمیخواد پول برای لایسنسش بدی مثل یونیتی.
خلاصه فلش از لحاظ شامل بودن منحصر  بفرده و جایگذینی نداره...یعنی آچار فرانسست خلاصه...

----------


## magnetbox.ir

1- اولا اگر می خواید بازی با فلش بسازید خیلی عقب می مونید . 

اگر می خواید نظر ادوبی رو در باره بازی سازی بدونید ، اون اینه http://adobe-flash.github.io/crossbridge/ یعنی flashcc

2-برای وب بهترین گزینه فقط html5/css3/java script + php ya asp.net

فلش بدرد مالتی مدیا ، نرم افزار های آموزشی فقط می خوره . برای بازی سازی نیست . یا برای انیمیشن سازی . 

اگر در پروژه خودتون که محتوی آموزشی هست خواستید یک بازی کوچیک یا احتیاج به یک سری انیمیشن تو همون حد بسازید مشکلی نیست و جواب کارتون رو می ده اما

نرم افزار تخصصی بازی سازی و انمیشن سازی نیست . آچار فرانسه بودن رو زمانی می تونید مطرح کنید که با نرم افزار های دیگه آشنا باشید .

----------


## amirhossein.h

> یکی از خوبی های فلش برای گیم اندروید و ios اینه که نمیخواد پول برای لایسنسش بدی مثل یونیتی.


کی گفته برای ساخن این بازی ها نیاز به پول نیست؟!!!
شما پولی که برای نرم افزار فلش پرداخت می کنی می تونی همونو بدی برای unity؛ اگه بحث کرک باشه unity کرکم داره مثل فلش

----------


## JavidFlasher

> شما پولی که برای نرم افزار فلش پرداخت می کنی می تونی همونو بدی برای unity؛ اگه بحث کرک باشه unity کرکم داره مثل فلش


بله برای خود نرم افزار الببته...نمیدونستم اینجوریاست

----------


## JavidFlasher

flasCC  رو وقتی با stage3d  همزمان به کار ببری توی یه پروژه تجاری باید یه درصدی به adobeهم بدی
اما فلش کارا نمیان بازیشونو با cpp بنویسن بعد پورت کنن برای فلش..این بیشتر برای پورت کردن بازی های پلتفرمای دیگست برای وب
کلا حق با جناب   magnetbox.irـه.

----------


## ss_gg600

android بودنش رو هم در نظر بگیر

----------


## amirhossein.h

> android بودنش رو هم در نظر بگیر


؟؟؟!!!!! :متفکر:

----------


## magnetbox.ir

> flasCC  رو وقتی با stage3d  همزمان به کار ببری توی یه پروژه تجاری باید یه درصدی به adobeهم بدی
> اما فلش کارا نمیان بازیشونو با cpp بنویسن بعد پورت کنن برای فلش..این بیشتر برای پورت کردن بازی های پلتفرمای دیگست برای وب
> کلا حق با جناب   magnetbox.irـه.


فرمودید که یک درصدی به ادوبی باید بدن . (اینجا ایرانه)

تو ایران کسی درصد نمی ده اگر بازی فروش خارجی داشته باشه باید به عقل خریدار شک کرد . چون فلش نرم افزار بازی سازی نیست .

بازی شعبان یک نمونه بازی ایرانی هست که با یونیتی نوشته شده و سایت بیگ فیش خریدتش . حالا شما وقتی کارتون اینقدر خوب بوده که در بازار رقباتی خارج از ایران

با استقبال روبرو شده این درصد چه اهمیتی داره برادر . چند برنامه نویس خبره اومدن یک انجین ساختن که کاره بازی ساز ها رو راحت کردن . این حق اوناست که درصد بگیرن .

چرا از درصد دادن به این شکل یاد میشه . انگار دارن جیب شما رو خالی می کنن . در حالی که شما از زحمت چند نفر دیگه استفاده کردید . حالا که موفق به فروش شدید ، درصد حق سازنده محصول هست .

فلش کار ها می تونن فقط اسکریپت نویس نباشن . چه ایرادی داره که نسل امروز ما با سی پلاس پلاس هم کار کنه ، اگر فردا روزی ادوبی فلش رو ساپورت نکرد دستشون تو حنا نمونه .

یک شرکت بزرگ بازی سازی رو نام ببرید که تونسته یک بازی عالی با فلش درست کنه. همه اون بازی ها که رو سیستم بچه های ایرانی هست C++‎,diretx,opengl دارن کار می کنن .

فلش فقط یک نرم افزاره مالتی مدیا هست .

اندروید گفته شد که در نظر گرفته شود . من از دوستمون می پرسم شما یک بازی با فلش برای اندروید ساختید که ضعف های فلش رو بدونید .(البته نسبت به سخت افزار ها ساپورت کننده)

برای اندروید شما می تونید از یونیتی ، کیو تی و اکلیپس یا ای دی تی استفاده کنید . 

توصیه من به بچه هایی که جدی هستن تو یاد گیری و نسل آینده ما به حساب میان اینه :

این رو همیشه به یاد داشته باشید . برای انجام هر کاری سراغ نرم افزار تخصصی اون برید تا به کیفیت برسید .

فلش فقط برای مالتی مدیا ، نرم افزار های آموزشی بدرد می خوره .

----------


## JavidFlasher

سلام دوست من
من در مورد درصد دادن همچین نظری نداشتم که شما جبهه گرفتین،خواستم بگم که اینطوری هاست
و من کلا کار تو بازار جهانی منظورم بود اینجا،google play .appstore



> تو ایران کسی درصد نمی ده اگر بازی فروش خارجی داشته باشه باید به عقل خریدار شک کرد . چون فلش نرم افزار بازی سازی نیست .


هرچند فلش، گیم انجین نیست،من موافقم فلش جای native رو نمیتونه بگیره ولی بازی های خوبی تو بازار موبایل و وب ازش هست این چیز غبرقابل انکاریه
و فلش هنوز میون توسعه دهندگان مستقل محبوبیت خودشو داره
یک نگاه بندارین:
http://wiki.starling-framework.org/games/start



> فلش کار ها می تونن فقط اسکریپت نویس نباشن . چه ایرادی داره که نسل امروز ما با سی پلاس پلاس هم کار کنه ، اگر فردا روزی ادوبی فلش رو ساپورت نکرد دستشون تو حنا نمونه .


خب ما هم تاکیدی نکردیم که نباید cpp کار کرد وفقط فلش،بنده فرمودم اگر قراره یک گیم با خروجی فلش ساخته بشه به صرفه تره که مستقیما با خودش نوشته بشه تا این که با یک زبون دیگه و پورت کردن و تبدیل و اینا...


کلا نظر بنده اینه که نباید فلش رو یک تکنولوژی منسوخ جلوه بدیم،لا اقل تو زمینه وب گیم تکتازه
یک نگاه بندازین:
http://flare3d.com/showcase/
کدوم تکنولوژی غیر فلش به شما امکان ساخت همچین چیزی میده؟
تو webglیک انجین درست حسابی نداریم ما هنوز 
ناگفته نماند کارایی دارن میکنن در این مورد هم....

در پناه رب العالمین

----------

